# Moving not long after placement advice needed



## Milly28 (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi
We started the adoption process last year and we have been successful and our LO has been with us since July and everything is going really well and LO has settled in really good...but we have just had a bombshell from our landlord and he wants us out by Christmas and is needing his house back. We have no choice but to move we have already seen another house close by in the same village which is very similar to the house we are in now. I'm really dreading telling the social workers incase they take LO off us. Has anyone got any advice or been through something similar and what's the best way to go about things with social worker.

because we rent we can overlap and have both houses for a month so we can take LO up to the new house and show LO new bedroom and get use to the new house before we move.


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi, no advice but SWs are highly unlikely will remove LO. You sound as if you have a good plan and thinking all about LO so I can't see SWs having an issue if you explain circumstances and your plan.

One thing I would try is about how you can ensure your next place could be secured for longer (difficult with landlords I know)
X x


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

i am positive they won't remove LO   

not only is it beyond your control, but what value would removing you child give to him/her? they'd only be moving to another FC and that would make absolutley no sense


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

I would tell the SW straight away, if nothing else it will help to put your mind at rest. I'd make it very clear it's out of your control and completely unexpected, and ask their advice on the best way to handle a situation like this to make it as easy as it can be for your child. There's little SW's like more than being asked for advice.

They aren't going to disrupt an otherwise good placement over something like this. They probably wouldn't have placed the child if they thought it was coming, but it's going to be clear to everyone that a house move is a lot less traumatic for your child than another change in carer _and_ a house move.

All the best, I hope you manage the move without too many problems, moving house isn't easy at the best of times, but an overlap in time really does make it a lot easier for you to get everything done you need to without too much interruption in your child's routine.

Wyxie xx


----------



## balderdasher (Aug 30, 2013)

Don't worry! SW won't be able to take LO away for such a simple reason. It's best just to open the channels of communication with SW as soon as possible though, and they can provide plenty of advice on your particular circumstances.


----------

